# Requiem Art Series



## pavonianewport (Mar 24, 2013)

*Hi, My name is Joshua Rodriguez and I'm an aspiring artist. This is my first art series. Requiem was an experiment, I used Photoshop and creative license photography to recreate literal psychedelic visuals from an actual experience. *My work is hosted on Redbubble,as well as my personal blog.

In chronological order it begins with:

*Primordial Sign Language *

then it intensifies with fractals in 

*The Council*

Finally peaking wit colorful interplay with fractals in 

*Ecstasy *

Note all my artwork has description on the host website.


----------

